# My ebay auction ends Apr-02-07 21:58:36 PDT what time is that?



## erikapulley

i forget in military time when that is. i know it ends pacific which is like california etc. because i am in texas and central time.
xoxo vixen
Ultra Berry Blast


----------



## Wil

erikapulley said:


> i forget in military time when that is. i know it ends pacific which is like california etc. because i am in texas and central time.
> xoxo vixen


It is difficult to live in Texas.

The easiest way is to add, to local time, one hour for each 1/4 moon, plus one hour for each gun in the glove compartment (primary vehicle only), plus one hour for your IQ points (if any)>70.

Then ask your sister/mother to round off to the nearest month. Subtract one.

That's not exact; but for you it will be close enough.


----------



## unitron

erikapulley said:


> i forget in military time when that is. i know it ends pacific which is like california etc. because i am in texas and central time.
> xoxo vixen


Your post seems to have been delayed by 8 days.

Or 4 years.

That time was 58 minutes and 36 seconds after 9 at night California time (11 at night Central), on the second of April in the year 2007.


----------

